# Uiterlijk > Esthetische ingrepen >  Borstvergroting

## karin61

Heeft e iemand ervaring met een borstvergroting in de Wellnes kliniek in België?

----------


## anneke28

Hallo Karin,

Graag zou ik u willen vragen of u reactie gehad heb op uw vraag over de Welness-kliniek?
En heb u het al zelf laten doen?

Ik denk er ook om het te laten doen

----------


## annick1966

Hallo,
Ik heb een borstvergroting laten doen in de Welness-kliniek.
De operatie is geweest in mei 2007 en is goed verlopen, ik ben heel tevreden over mijn borsten, alleen de naverzorging vind ik minder.

Ik heb wel een borstinkapsel gehad en ben terug geopereerd in januari van dit jaar. Na enkele maanden terug op controle, rechterborst voelde niet goed aan ik heb weer een inkapseling en een puntje op mijn borst dat er erg uitkomt soms denk ik dat het door mijn vel gaat. Zou deze week terug mogen komen 3de keer goede keer zou ik zeggen . Maar heb bericht gekregen dokter heeft geen tijd voor mij .Nu weet ik ook niet meer wat te doen.

----------


## mariana

heeft iemand ervaring met ACCZ klinik in Utrecht?ik heb donderdag een consult daar maar ik weet niet wat ik mut verder doen.is voor borst vergroting en is in aanbieding.1750euro?is dat een beijtje to goedkoop?wat vind jullie van?aal vast bedankt

----------


## patriciad

Hallo, denk erover om borstvergroting te laten doen.K'heb al een paar adressen via via.Heeft er iemand er soms één in het Antwerpse,en graag reacties.mvg

----------


## pebeme

Net als Mariana heb ik ook de advertentie gelezen van de ACCZ kliniek in Utrecht. Ook ik ben heel benieuwd of er iemand is die ervaring heeft met deze kliniek.

Al vast bedankt

----------


## Katja

Ik heb pas een labiacorrectie bij het ACCZ gedaan. Supergoedkoop in vergelijking met andere klinieken!

de dokter die mij heeft behandeld was zeer aardig en het personeel ook!
over het resultaat kan ik nog weinig zeggen want het is nog te erg opgezwollen.. Kom later hier nog wel op terug,

----------


## Agnes574

Denk toch graag eerst érg goed na eer je een borstvergroting laat doen aub!!
Ik had vroeger altijd een 'normale' 75B..de ideale maat wordt deze ook wel genoemd...niet te groot en niet te klein: perfect!
Nu ik 35 ben en er wat kilo's zijn bijgekomen (van maat 36 naar 38,soms een 40) zijn mijn borsten énorm veel groter geworden...heb nu een dikke 75D...en al krijg ik daar veel bekijks en positieve reacties door...geef mij maar mijn 75B terug,die zitten nooit in de weg en zorgen niet voor rugpijn!!!
Daarbij vind ik het niet fijn dat veel mannen eerst naar mijn borsten kijken en dan pas in mijn ogen....
Klein maar fijn is mijn motto  :Wink:

----------


## missheidi

ik heb ook borstvergroting 2weken terug ik ben er heel blij mee ik heb het bij Boerhaave kliniek in amsterdam super kliniek alles is top daar voor zorg en na zorg is heel goed daar groetjes missheidi

----------


## christel1

Ik denk niet dat ik het ooit zou overwegen een borstvergroting te laten doen, behalve bij een medische ingreep (zoals borstkanker), voor mij is het risico op infecties of daarna andere problemen er de moeite niet waard voor. Ik kan me natuurlijk wel best voorstellen als je bijna geen borsten hebt dat je dan wel overweegt. Mijn denkwijze is aan een gezond lichaam laat je niet prutsen....

----------


## pearlodile

Beste Christel,
ben het wel met je eens, maar soms is er toch wel een goede reden om het te den, bijvoorbeeld als de borsten niet gelijk van grootte zijn. Een goed overzichtsartikel kan je hier vinden: http://www.huidinfo.nl/borstvergroting.html

Groeten,
Pearl

----------


## christel1

Pearlodile, een vriendin van mijn dochter heeft zo'n correctie laten doen, haar 1 borst was veel groter dan de andere en ze heeft dan een borstverkleining laten doen.... daar ben ik ook niet tegen. Maar soms zie je hele mooie meisjes met mooie borsten die perfect passen bij hun lichaam maar dan toch een maatje meer willen en dat vind ik nu er een beetje over....

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb last van te grote borsten .. door gewichtstoename.. maar ze zijn in proportie met mijn lichaam; géén haar op mijn hoofd die eraan denkt daar in te laten snijden ... ik vind dat je tevreden moet zijn met wat moeder natuur je bedeelt heeft!
Enkel in uitzonderlijke gevallen is een operatie wél een goede oplossing (gezondheidsklachten door te zware borsten bijv), maar dan nog enkel als het niet op een andere manier kan!!

----------


## Kasumi

Maar wat als moeder natuur een foutje gemaakt heeft? Wat als je borsten gewoon NIET in verhouding zijn met de rest van je lichaam?

Het is altijd zo lekker makkelijk gezegd "Je moet gewoon tevreden zijn met wat je hebt" en "in een gezond lichaam mag je niet snijden". Ik word daar altijd een beetje gefrustreerd door. En al die vrouwen die aankomen met "(te) grote borsten zijn ook geen pretje".. dat zal heus zo zijn, maar daar heb ik toch niks aan? Ik wil ook helemaal geen *grote* borsten, met een gemiddeld cupje B zou ik al dolgelukkig zijn.

Ik heb bijna geen borsten... cupje AA.. en dat bij een heupomvang van 40-42... zien jullie het voor je? Een dikke kont, brede heupen, maar boven zo goed als plat.
Bh's zijn alleen op de tienermeisjes-afdeling te krijgen. Bijna alleen in stomme felle kleurtjes met kinderachtige prints... Ik schaam me dood als ik bh's moet kopen. En in een zwembad krijg je me al helemaal niet te zien.

Dus ja, als ik het geld zou hebben, zou ik echt voor een borstvergroting gaan. De operatie maakt me doodsbang, maar ik weet zeker dat het mijn kwaliteit van leven zou verbeteren. Ik voel me nu geen vrouw, want ik heb het lichaam van een klein meisje. Nouja, alleen aan de bovenkant dan  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## femkeblokhuis

Je leest er ook veel over en dat maakt het alleen maar moeilijker! Voor en Na zijn de meeste en de ene is er wel tevreden over en de andere niet... Moeilijk allemaal als je voor de keuze komt te staan!

----------


## mamaleen

Hoi allemaal,

Ik heb een vraag. Er is iets wat me gruwelijk irriteert en dat is dat Groupon laatst voor het eerst een borstvergroting aanbood bij een kliniek met 50% korting. 
Het viel me al op dat Groupon steeds meer schoonheidsgerelateerde producten aanbiedt, als botox, liposuctie, tanden bleken etc. Maar dat ze nu ook een bortvegroting aanbieden.. dat gaat toch te ver!!

Ik ben van mening dat je voor je een borstvergroting laat doen je goed moet inlezen en laten informeren bij een ziekenhuis of kliniek. Je moet weten of je dokter en jij op 1 lijn liggen en of hij wel volledig gecertificeerd is. Je moet een keuze voor een borstvergroting NOOIT maken op basis van: kies _nu_ binnen 12 uur, want nu is het 50% goedkoper. Dat betekent dat je een beslissing moet maken waarbij je in je lichaam laat snijden zonder een geode background check te doen.

Wat vinden jullie daarvan?

----------


## Sterrelicht

Lieve Kasumi (en de rest natuulijk),

Ik hoop niet dat ik wat laat ben met mijn bericht. 
Ik begrijp hoe jij je voelt, mijn borsten waren voor mijn gevoel ook niet in verhouding met mijn heupen. Ik dacht zelf nooit aan borstvergroting, tot in 2003 er van alles in mijn leven gebeurde en ik plots die drastische beslissing nam. Vorig jaar heb ik ze er uit laten halen omdat ik dus al jaren ziek ben. En dat door de siliconen. 
Mijn heupen zijn nu veel minder breed dan vroeger, omdat ik veel ben afgevallen. Als dat vroeger ook zo was, dan had ik het inderdaad nooit gedaan. Maar ik heb het wel gedaan en ben nu ziek. Maar nu kan ik wel tegen jou zeggen: doe het niet! het is het allemaal niet waard. 
Er zijn ook alternatieven, mocht je er echt niet mee kunnen leven. Je kunt ook vet uit je heupen in je borsten laten doen. Ik zelf heb besloten om nooit meer aan mijn lichaam te laten sleutelen. Alles heeft risico's en het het is het allemaal niet waard. Echt niet.
Je hebt maar 1 lichaam en daar moet je het voor de rest van je leven mee doen. 

Als je wilt kun je bij www.meldpuntklachtensiliconen.nl kijken naar welke alternatieven er zijn. Ook vind je hier veel info en word je goed gewezen op alle risico's. 

Trouwens over goede voorlichting..DEZE WORDT NERGENS GEGEVEN!!!!!!!!!!!! Ze vullen allemaal hun zakken! Allemaal! Ten koste van onze gezondheid! 
*ALS IK HAD GEWETEN DAT SILICONEN ZWETEN, DAT WIL ZEGGEN LEKKEN ZONDER DAT ER EEN SCHEUR IS, DAN HAD IK NOOIT ZO'N OPERATIE LATEN DOEN. IK BEN GEWOON NIET GOED VOORGELICHT! EN DAT GEBEURD NOG STEEDS.*

----------


## Kasumi

Bedankt voor de waarschuwing. Ik weet nog niet wat ik moet doen. Toen ik anorexia had, had ik ook gewoon maat 38 qua heupen, dus het is bij mij niet zo zeer dat afvallen zou helpen.

Die zogenaamde alternatieve middeltjes (pillen, creme) heb ik me ook al eens laten aansmeren, en dat kan ik iedereen afraden. Heeft me alleen maar veel geld gekost en echt 0,0 verschil opgeleverd! Jaren geleden heb ik informatie gezocht over het gebruik van eigen vetweefsel; toen leek dat geen goed idee. Misschien dat de huidige technieken beter zijn...

Waar staan op die site de alternatieven dan? Want ik kan alleen maar iets over acceptatie vinden. En na jarenlang huilen, mezelf in de zomer in huis verstoppen, zelden nieuwe kleren kopen en soms geen tv durven kijken, kan ik de conclusie wel trekken dat "gewoon accepteren" me niet lukt.

Oh laat maar, heb het al gevonden. Staat onder het kopje "Borstreconstructie".

----------


## christel1

Kasumi, 

Op tv wordt er een heel vertekend beeld gegeven van de "normale" vrouw. Geloof me er wordt veel gefotoshopt hoor en de modellen die je op de catwalk ziet zijn soms echt skeletten met maatje 0 of maatje 2, in realiteit komt dit overeen met nog geen maatje 36 en welke vrouw kan er nu prat gaan op een maatje 36 ? 
Mijn zoon en zijn vrienden (allemaal jonge twintigers tot 25 jaar) vinden zo'n vrouwen zelfs helemaal niet mooi.... ze willen allemaal een vrouw met "wat pak aan".... 
Ik heb ook kleine borsten, heb ooit dikke gehad toen ik zwanger was van mijn kinderen maar daarna zijn ze terug klein geworden en ik heb geen enkele man ooit horen zeggen dat ik te kleine borsten had, de meeste mannen vonden ze gewoon heel mooi. Zelfs nu op mijn 50ste ben ik blij dat ik niet gezegend ben met grote borsten.... kleine borsten gaan minder hangen (de mijne staan nog fier vooruit) en ja ik loop nog monokini rond hoor, ik schaam me voor niets en niemand.... 
Mijn schoondochter heeft voor haar grote 1,75 m ook dan maar kleine borsten, ze heeft een b-cup maar nu draagt ze van die gel bh's die laten haar borsten groter lijken dan ze eigenlijk zijn. 
Ik heb ook een periode gehad dat ik door ziekte nog maar net 40 kilo meer woog en ik vond me zelf misselijk, lelijk en ben blij dat ik nu toch terug mijn normale gewicht heb dat rond de 49-50 kilo draait maar ik ben wel maar een klein stulpje hoor, 1,55 m, dus voor mij is maat 36 een normale maat maar voor veel vrouwen is dit niet haalbaar, de normale maten liggen eerder tussen maat 38 en 44 de dag van vandaag hoor en niet maatje 36 of minder.... zo krijgen jonge meisjes minderwaardigheidscomplexen en een vertekend zelfbeeld.... 
Als je er echt complexen van hebt ga dan ten rade bij een hele goeie plastische chirurg die je alle voor en nadelen kan uitleggen en laat je niet vangen dat de ene zoveel goedkoper is dan de andere, het zijn misschien minderwaardige borstprotheses die ze je aanbieden, kijk naar het schandaal in Frankrijk met de zogezegde PIP implantaten waarbij ze gewone chemische gel gebruikten om hun borstimplantaten op te vullen dan de medische gel die diende gebruikt te worden. 
En zoals Agnes ook al aangaf, het is niet leuk als ze eerst naar je borsten kijken en dan naar je gezicht.... maar denk toch na alvoor je over gaat naar een drastische ingreep, heb je al kinderen ? Ben je van plan om nog kinderen te krijgen ? Speelt allemaal een rol voor je denkt over te gaan naar een borstvergroting.... want misschien krijg je na het krijgen van een kind wel een maatje meer... meer raad kan ik je echt niet geven.. 
Groetjes

----------


## Sterrelicht

Ben blij dat jij ook hebt gereageerd christel.

Het meldpunt heeft een forum, weet niet of ik daar reclame voor mag maken. Haal het maar weg als dat niet mag http://klachtensilicon.forum2go.nl/

Hier zie je veel van het leed en de moeizame weg die deze vrouwen de gaan hebben. 

Groetjes

----------


## christel1

He Sterrelicht, zoiets noem ik geen reclame hoor maar advies geven... en dat kan altijd he... mijn tweelingzus heeft een dubbele borstamputatie ondergaan toen er bij haar vastgesteld werd dat ze borstkanker had... spijtig genoeg is ze vorig jaar overleden aan de gevolgen ervan en ik heb ooit eens een reportage gezien over vrouwen die naar Thailand waren gegaan omdat daar deze ingrepen een pak goedkoper zijn dan hier en heb mijn ogen heel hard opengetrokken van de complicaties daarna en daarom hoeft het voor mij liever niet maar als je er psychologisch echt onderdoor gaat dan vind ik het wel bespreekbaar maar dan liefst in een zo hygiënisch mogelijke omgeving en door een goeie plastische chirurg..

----------


## Sterrelicht

Bedankt dat ik de link mag laten staat Christel!

Het maakt niet uit hoor of je het onder goede omstandigheden laat doen. Ik deed het bij een zeer goede kliniek en herstelde heel erg goed van de operatie. Maar de problemen kwamen later. Ik werd beetje bij beetje vergiftigd. 

Het maakt niet welk merk je hebt, want ALLE MERKEN zijn schadelijk. De PIP laten uitvergroot zien wat er uiteindelijk met alle implantaten gebeurd. 

Ik had CUI/McGhan implantaten. Die vallen onder een van de beste implantaten, maar zo onwaar is dat!!! Er bestaan geen goede/veilige weet ik veel wat implantaten. Het is allemaal troep. Vol met gif! 

De mijne waren intact, maar LEKTEN WEL! Ze waren heel erg aan het zweten. Dat bevestigde de chirurg die ze bij mij eruit haalde. Er zijn dus siliconen in mijn lichaam terecht gekomen.
Ik voelde twee vuurballen in mijn borsten zitten. En aan alle kanten kreeg ik te horen dat er niets aan de hand was. Zelfs op een echo was niet te zien dat ze lekten, maar dat was dus wel zo. 

Als je echt niet kunt leven met kleine borsten, dan zou je je eigen vetweefsel kunnen laten inspuiten. Iets waar tot nu toe minder klachten over gemeld worden zijn hydrogel implantaten. Ik zelf zou het niet doen, want ook deze implantaten hebben een siliconen omhulsel. Alleen vulling anders. 

Nee, voor mij hoeft het niet. Dit moet gewoon stoppen. Deze waanzin. Deze onzin van het ideale beeld. Ga toch weg met al die zogenaamde perfecte lichamen. Geef mij maar een perfecte ziel! 

Groetjes

----------


## Sterrelicht

Wat vreselijk van je zus! Wat erg!!! Ik was vergeten daar op te reageren.

En hoe is het met jou dan? Word je goed gecontroleerd? Wat erg zeg. Echt waar. 

Liefs...

----------


## christel1

Sterrelicht, 
Ja hoor ik word goed opgevolgd, heb net een mammo achter de rug maar ik ga toch nog een afspraak maken bij de gynea voor een echo want op een mammo kunnen ze niet alles zien, zelfs met een echo niet, bij mijn tweelingzus is het ontdekt met een gewone RX foto... de tumor zat op de ribben onder haar borst en de kanker bij haar is ontdekt toen ze een buikwandcorrectie wou laten doen (ze heeft 3 heel zware kinderen gehad en haar buikspieren waren doorgescheurd) en ze had al een mammo laten nemen, een echo maar daar was niets op te zien. 
En als ik iets abnormaals voel of volgens mij niet normaal dan zit ik een uur daarna al bij mijn huisarts in de wachtzaal... en die weet wat mijn zus gehad heeft en kan me dan ook beter geruststellen he ? En omdat ik in de risico groep zit is mij aangeraden om elk jaar een mammo te laten nemen en ook om de 6 maand een echo en die raad ga ik dus wel opvolgen.... want de lijdensweg die zij doorgemaakt heeft die wens je je ergste vijand nog niet toe...

----------


## Sterrelicht

Luister alleen naar jezelf en je eigen intuïtie. Vaak voelen we dingen ook gewoon aan. Ik wist zelf ook dat het goed mis was met de protheses en alle artsen die ik zag, zeiden dat er niets was. Ook een echo kon niet zien wat er in mijn lijf gebeurde, maar ik voelde het wel. 
Pas goed op jezelf ok? Heel fijn om je de leren kennen op deze manier. 

Heel veel liefs..

----------


## Fleurtje85

Ik studeer voor assistent chirurgie. Heb nu bij circa 50 bortvergrotingen geassisteerd, voornamelijk heroperaties bij vrouwen op hogere leeftijd. Rond de prothese kan namelijk veel littekenweefsel ontstaan door de jaren heen. En dat kan complicaties geven. Ook kunnen er ontstekingen in het weefsel ontstaan rondom de prothese. Vraag naar de risico's tijdens het consult, de chirurg is verplicht alle risico's met u te bespreken!

----------


## coffee

Voor dames die een borstvergroting overwegen raad ik aan , dit in een gerenomeerd ziekenhuis te laten doen.
Of een vooraanstaand bekende privé kliniek.

Ik heb ook een borst opvulling laten doen, (mijn borsten waren na mn bevallingen gewoon leeg).
Dat er littekenweefsel onstaat , is heel normaal (zoals Fleur beschreef).
Misschien ben ik dan een van de weinige, die nergens last van heeft.
Ik heb geen gekke kwaaltjes, nooit gehad ook!! en ik heb mijn protheses al ruim 20jaar!!.
Misschien komt dit ook , omdat ik toendertijd geopereerd ben in een academisch ziekenhuis.,
Door de protheses word ik ook regelmatiger gecontroleerd.
Ik wens een ieder ook heel veel succes.

----------


## Sterrelicht

Misschien is het handig als jullie alle voorgaande berichtjes lezen dan weten jullie beter waar de discussie over ging  :Smile: . Maakt verder niet uit hoor. 

Voor veel vrouwen maakt het geen enkel verschil waar ze worden geopereerd. Ze worden DOODZIEK van siliconen. Ik was er 1 van. Had verder geen problemen aan de borsten. Maar wel aan de rest van mijn lijf. Op het eind kreeg ik ook klachten aan de borsten en niet zo´n beetje ook. Dat was het moment dat ik beseft dat ik al die jaren langzaam werd vergiftigd door de protheses. Ik liet ze verwijderen en bij de operatie werd duidelijk dat ze flink LEKTEN ZONDER SCHEUR!! Ik ben nu meer dan een jaar verder en ben sterker dan ik ooit was!! 

Er zijn heel veel vrouwen die ziek worden. Er zijn er ook een hoop die dat niet worden. Maar uiteindelijk wordt iedereen wel ziek als je maar lang genoeg wacht. Vaak worden klachten dan aan de overgang toegeschreven. Terwijl deze veel minder zouden zijn als dezelfde vrouw geen implantaten zou hebben. 

Hier vind je een forum waar je ervaringen kunt delen bij klachten door siliconen: http://klachtensilicon.forum2go.nl/

Groetjes, Sterrelicht

----------


## Maria4781

Pillen Voor Borstvergroting - http://nl.procurvesplus.com Ik heb de bestelling zoals beloofd op tijd ontvangen en de pillen werken fantastisch.

----------

